# Laundry box with replaceable valves?



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I once saw a washing machine box where it had 1/2 female threads in the box so I could simply replace with a new boiler drain valve. All I have used and seen otherwise seem to have a long stem and held in place with a plastic nut on the bottom side. This mean you would have to cut the wall open and cut the water pipe to replace the valve. 

Does anyone know of a laundry box where you can later on just unscrew the valve and replace it? All within the box without opening the wall?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

only this one, but not for the price..maybe if you can find the fitting they use and just rebuild the other boxes so the valve is replaceable.....
why does it matter if the wall has to be opened way down the line?? if your that worried, just put one of those plastic access doors just below, so if you need to change a valve. no wall to open, just a door..









IPS B200 Washing Machine Outlet Box with 2" Drain and Valves - - Amazon.com


IPS B200 Washing Machine Outlet Box with 2" Drain and Valves - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com









Amazon.com: Oatey 34056, 14" x 14" Access Panel 14"x14", 14-Inch by 14-Inch: Home Improvement


Buy Oatey 34056, 14" x 14" Access Panel 14"x14", 14-Inch by 14-Inch: Access Doors - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> only this one, but not for the price..maybe if you can find the fitting they use and just rebuild the other boxes so the valve is replaceable.....
> why does it matter if the wall has to be opened way down the line?? if your that worried, just put one of those plastic access doors just below, so if you need to change a valve. no wall to open, just a door..
> 
> 
> ...


Actually it's more a matter of not having any of those specific types of valves for those boxes avaliable. So I would have to cut more wall open in order to replace the whole box. Now you need sheetrock repair and not just an accespanel popped in. 

Why not instead make it easier and cheaper for both plumber and homeowner and install a box to begin with where the valves are serviceable. One where you can unscrew it from the box and replace it with a boilerdrain without opening up the wall.

I once saw one like this where I just unscrewed it and put in a boilerdrain. Both the customer and I were very happy about that rather than having to move the laundry machine out and open the wall. Just seems like a much better design which in my opinion means a better product and why would I not use the products I find best.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

The Dane said:


> Actually it's more a matter of not having any of those specific types of valves for those boxes avaliable. So I would have to cut more wall open in order to replace the whole box. Now you need sheetrock repair and not just an accespanel popped in.
> 
> Why not instead make it easier and cheaper for both plumber and homeowner and install a box to begin with where the valves are serviceable. One where you can unscrew it from the box and replace it with a boilerdrain without opening up the wall.
> 
> ...


welcome to the world of cheap and planned obsolescence ...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The Dane said:


> .............I once saw one like this where I just unscrewed it and put in a boilerdrain. Both the customer and I were very happy about that rather than having to move the laundry machine out and open the wall. ..............


We use symmons and watts washer boxes/valves. The watts ones are better because they are actual 5/16" ball valves. The symmons has o-rings on a piston and the orings often tear.

If you're only doing this a couple times AND you replace symmons/watts washer valves occasionally you could order a watts washer box and use drop elbows and boiler drains instead of the watts valve. You'd need to put a 2x4 block behind the box to screw the drop eared elbows to. Then you could sell that new watts valve you didn't use to another customer.

Rarely do the watts or symmons supply elbows need to be replaced(where I am). Going back 70 years they are the same and you can put a new symmons or watts on the same brand supply elbows. This is what we normally do.

I agree though, boiler drains are better.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

If they are emco, just replace bonnet/stem. If not cut out under it. Sure it's problem if there's 7 different brand all having their own unique design, but no worries cut out the drywall.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I have no problem cutting sheetrock. It just irritates me all the times I put a box in and think about why the valves would not be easily replaceable without all that extra work and cost for no real reason. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The Dane said:


> I have no problem cutting sheetrock. It just irritates me all the times I put a box in and think about why the valves would not be easily replaceable without all that extra work and cost for no real reason.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



Have you never seen the watts or symmons boxes? 9/10 times you just replace the valve, no cutting sheetrock.






This picture doesn't show the other trim piece that goes on the front.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> View attachment 128711


I’ve replaced a few of these, super easy!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Logtec said:


> I’ve replaced a few of these, super easy!


They ain't perfect, and they ain't as simple as boiler drains, but they've always been good enough for us.


----------



## Frodo (Mar 12, 2021)

metal guy grey box.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Frodo said:


> metal guy grey box.


I was going to tell him to buy an electrical junction box but figured he wanted a plastic one.


----------



## Frodo (Mar 12, 2021)

skoronesa said:


> I was going to tell him to buy an electrical junction box but figured he wanted a plastic one.
> 
> 
> View attachment 128823


heck yeah. that would work
I needed an electrical panel, so i used an old dewalt drill box
what ever works


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Frodo said:


> heck yeah. that would work
> I needed an electrical panel, so i used an old dewalt drill box
> what ever works


Electrical boxes are the only good tool boxes anymore. The steel is actually a 1/16" of an inch AND it's corrosion resistant. I use old timer boxes for my socket sets.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> I was going to tell him to buy an electrical junction box but figured he wanted a plastic one.
> 
> 
> View attachment 128823


heres a question for you..will using an electrical box as a plumbing fixture " pass code" since its not an approved device for plumbing...


----------



## Frodo (Mar 12, 2021)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> heres a question for you..will using an electrical box as a plumbing fixture " pass code" since its not an approved device for plumbing...


Depends, one inspector will talk your ear off about basketball the other is into wood work
kinda depends on your knowledge in those areas and they just walk on bye

LOL. As far as the code. Code says it has to have a ASTM stamp, right?
I think a elec box does have that stamp


----------



## Frodo (Mar 12, 2021)

The Dane said:


> I once saw a washing machine box where it had 1/2 female threads in the box so I could simply replace with a new boiler drain valve. All I have used and seen otherwise seem to have a long stem and held in place with a plastic nut on the bottom side. This mean you would have to cut the wall open and cut the water pipe to replace the valve.
> 
> Does anyone know of a laundry box where you can later on just unscrew the valve and replace it? All within the box without opening the wall?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


OATEY, used to make. might sill do
a plastic box with knock outs and rubber grommets. knock out the knock out, install grommet
you sweat fips on copper, spit on the grommet and slide the pipe into the box leaving the fip exposed. but that was 20 years ago


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> heres a question for you..will using an electrical box as a plumbing fixture " pass code" since its not an approved device for plumbing...


Explain to me how using any box would be different than boxing in a standpipe with wood/drywall.

Also, I never said any of this would be allowed by code, I was talking function, not formality.


----------



## Frodo (Mar 12, 2021)

Frodo said:


> OATEY, used to make. might sill do
> a plastic box with knock outs and rubber grommets. knock out the knock out, install grommet
> you sweat fips on copper, spit on the grommet and slide the pipe into the box leaving the fip exposed. but that was 20 years ago





skoronesa said:


> Explain to me how using any box would be different than boxing in a standpipe with wood/drywall.
> 
> Also, I never said any of this would be allowed by code, I was talking function, not formality.


i googled , homedepot carries the oatey box with the knock outs


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Frodo said:


> Depends, one inspector will talk your ear off about basketball the other is into wood work
> kinda depends on your knowledge in those areas and they just walk on bye
> 
> LOL. As far as the code. Code says it has to have a ASTM stamp, right?
> ...


once you repurpose its original use, any stamps or approvals are null and void....and then go ask your insurance company if they will cover the liability for that...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> Explain to me how using any box would be different than boxing in a standpipe with wood/drywall.
> 
> Also, I never said any of this would be allowed by code, I was talking function, not formality.


see there you go again, changing the parameters to make yourself look smart...your being a dick even on sunday morning..give it a rest..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> Explain to me how using any box would be different than boxing in a standpipe with wood/drywall.
> 
> Also, I never said any of this would be allowed by code, I was talking function, not formality.


you can go look up why using approved fixtures for not their intended purpose...or altering them...


----------



## Frodo (Mar 12, 2021)

skoronesa said:


> Explain to me how using any box would be different than boxing in a standpipe with wood/drywall.
> 
> Also, I never said any of this would be allowed by code, I was talking function, not formality.


function? a box is not needed. 45 the drain out the wall.
use a copper hole strap for the water . and on trim sweat on 2 fips
The box aint nothing but a purdy some rich bich had to have because pipes are ugly


----------



## Frodo (Mar 12, 2021)

Mt pet peeve is not putting a CO ABOVE the height of the washer
Have you every had a washer drain line back up, home owner turned it off with a tub full of water
and you have to move the MF to get to the CO that some AH has installed behind the washer??

GD>it. put the co above the washer. set the machine on the washer and there ya go
do not forget to wipe up the mess. cause she is tapping her foot and rolling her eyes


----------



## Frodo (Mar 12, 2021)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> once you repurpose its original use, any stamps or approvals are null and void....and then go ask your insurance company if they will cover the liability for that...


I had this handled then you want to but in using logic and common sense


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Frodo said:


> I had this handled then you want to but in using logic and common sense


im the fly in your ointment....lmao


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Frodo said:


> Mt pet peeve is not putting a CO ABOVE the height of the washer
> Have you every had a washer drain line back up, home owner turned it off with a tub full of water
> and you have to move the MF to get to the CO that some AH has installed behind the washer??
> 
> ...


pump out charge$$$$$ for full washers....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Frodo said:


> I had this handled then you want to but in using logic and common sense


perfect example is using all UL approved parts to make a light fixture..the parts are approved, but the completed fixture is not..and insurance wont cover it, if it burns and takes the house or building with it......


----------



## Frodo (Mar 12, 2021)

arson investigator would be looking for the source of ignition not a washer box 
he would walk right passed it and never give it a second look.

now, if it had a cord hooked up to it and visible signs of a short. he would be all over it like a hungry wolf on a elk bone


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Frodo said:


> arson investigator would be looking for the source of ignition not a washer box
> he would walk right passed it and never give it a second look.
> 
> now, if it had a cord hooked up to it and visible signs of a short. he would be all over it like a hungry wolf on a elk bone


wanna bet????..he insurance company will also investigate to find the cause to try and not pay out...
but if that wasnt the source of the fire then it wont matter either way..


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Frodo said:


> function? a box is not needed. 45 the drain out the wall.
> use a copper hole strap for the water . and on trim sweat on 2 fips
> The box aint nothing but a purdy some rich bich had to have because pipes are ugly


That's my point. The washer box is no different than any other part of the architecture.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> That's my point. The washer box is no different than any other part of the architecture.


if you install a product not the way it was meant tobe installed or for a different reason " you are liable" for any ill consequences..


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> if you install a product not the way it was meant tobe installed or for a different reason " you are liable" for any ill consequences..


The plumbing code only requires access to the standpipe, doesn't say anything about the box itself. The box is just a nice way of holding everything. You could make your own box from wood, like a built in shelf and it would be fine.

Here's a snippet from the 2020 NYS code;


----------



## Frodo (Mar 12, 2021)

Does your wood box conform to this? 









I


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Frodo said:


> View attachment 128830
> 
> Does your wood box conform to this?
> View attachment 128831
> ...



HAHA, No, of course not! Because a laundry tray is not a washer box and goes UNDER a washing machine. 

See that last bit about a strainer or crossbar? That's not describing a washer box, unless you've seen one with a strainer? I've always seen them without.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> The plumbing code only requires access to the standpipe, doesn't say anything about the box itself. The box is just a nice way of holding everything. You could make your own box from wood, like a built in shelf and it would be fine.
> 
> Here's a snippet from the 2020 NYS code;
> 
> View attachment 128827


yes making your own is fine...using an electrical box on plumbing is just plan stupid..you have to think of the idiots out there and what they would do thinking it is an electrical box to be used for electric...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> HAHA, No, of course not! Because a laundry tray is not a washer box and goes UNDER a washing machine.
> 
> See that last bit about a strainer or crossbar? That's not describing a washer box, unless you've seen one with a strainer? I've always seen them without.


you want to keep pissing into a fan and wonder why you are getting wet, and soon to be shocked....plumbing code and electric is spelled out quite well on what is or is NOT approved to be installed into each system...what you can do and what is code and what the liability is and if you will be covered are very separate issues...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> yes making your own is fine...using an electrical box on plumbing is just plan stupid.*.you have to think of the idiots out there and what they would do thinking it is an electrical box to be used for electric...*





ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you want to keep pissing into a fan *and wonder why you are getting wet, and soon to be shocked....plumbing code and electric* is spelled out quite well on what is or is NOT approved to be installed into each system...what you can do and what is code and what the liability is and if you will be covered are very separate issues...



What electrocution hazard are you thinking of????

If someone sees a hole in the wall with two spigots and a drain they're not going to run power to it for fun??

I was just saying he could take a generic box, usually used for electric and make his own. Those plastic ones with the weather seals and no holes would be mint. Just cut most of the center of the cover out.

I swear, I'm going to have to make one just to show you what I am talking about. We have an exposed standpipe for our washer and it would be nice to put it in the wall.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> What electrocution hazard are you thinking of????
> 
> If someone sees a hole in the wall with two spigots and a drain they're not going to run power to it for fun??
> 
> ...


you underestimate the stupidity of people..just look at all the hack plumbing you come across..one day if you have your own business, you will need to sit down with a good lawyer and your insurance company and have a big discussion on what products you want to use that they were not designed or approved for...and ill bet both walk away from you..


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you underestimate the stupidity of people............


If someone ties wires to a hose spigot, I'm not liable.


----------



## Frodo (Mar 12, 2021)

The reason that making a box in te wall out of wood is not going to pass a plumbing inspection is the simple fact the enclosure is porous and therefore is a health hazard.
our main numbr one job as plumbers is to protect the public from diseases and from themsel;ves.

if your box was tile. then it would be ok. but ****rock and wood aint going to work

that cat is not going to jump off te screen and bite me is he. cause i have ammo. lol


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Frodo said:


> The reason that making a box in te wall out of wood is not going to pass a plumbing inspection is the simple fact the enclosure is porous and therefore is a health hazard.
> our main numbr one job as plumbers is to protect the public from diseases and from themsel;ves.
> 
> if your box was tile. then it would be ok. but ****rock and wood aint going to work
> ...


I think hes talking about making his own access panel not the enclosure for a washer box..maybe...who knows..at this point who cares...


----------



## Frodo (Mar 12, 2021)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I think hes talking about making his own access panel not the enclosure for a washer box..maybe...who knows..at this point who cares...


after the inspection is over you can do what you want. 
I know a homeowner that made a lav sink from a red wood log, PURDY SOB.!!!!
inspector said NOPE. then looked at me and said. Put in a cheap ass wall hung for the inspection then put the art work in after i am gone


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Frodo said:


> after the inspection is over you can do what you want.
> I know a homeowner that made a lav sink from a red wood log, PURDY SOB.!!!!
> inspector said NOPE. then looked at me and said. Put in a cheap ass wall hung for the inspection then put the art work in after i am gone


I have done many times stuff like that to get the inspection to pass....but also had the customer sign that I am not liable for installing their supplied fixture..nothing is bullet proof but the more layers of protection the better...one would not think a wooden sink could be issue..till all kinds of bacteria starts to grow on the surface....or users start to get splinters and so on...complete BS..but this world of litigation there are 100 lawyers willing to jump in and sue the schit out of you..and even if you win..its gonna cost for lawyers if your insurance company says your on your own...
all the employees out there have no clue what liability is..but the owner of the company does...


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> yes making your own is fine...using an electrical box on plumbing is just plan stupid..you have to think of the idiots out there and what they would do thinking it is an electrical box to be used for electric...


----------



## Frodo (Mar 12, 2021)

AGAINST CODE
it needs a plastic insulator to keep it from rubbing


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

this is just for skoso...watch it through..you asked can people be so stupid..DAM RIGHT they are...just look at some of the plumbing/electrical doozies in this one..


----------

